# Looking to buy newer ast rig



## looking 4 ast rig (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone know anyone selling newer ast rig well taken care of for cheap :thumbup: http://www.ceilingsdrywallandmore.com


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

i got one only 2 weeks old even comes with a mexican and floor scraper for 200 $ hahaha

newer ast and cheap will never go in the same sentance even ast sells threre used rigs a 1000 $ less than new my 07 270 cost over 20 with just hose and compressor upgrade but i the same as you would like another for cheap !!!!


----------

